# MAHAL KO, Maraming salamat po sa kagandahang loob



## zuk461

Hello to all, 

Well I do know that this is sweet , but I would love someone to translate it to English for me

MAHAL KO, Maraming salamat po sa kagandahang loob na ibinigay nyo po sakin


----------



## niernier

zuk461 said:


> MAHAL KO, Maraming salamat po sa kagandahang loob na ibinigay nyo po sakin
> My love, thank you very much to the good intentions you showed me. (said in a courteous manner because of the particle "po")



Yes, truly that is something sweet to hear, particularly the endearment mahal ko.

kagandahang loob = good will/intention or in other context it could also mean "inner beauty"


----------



## biankita

*mahal ko *= My love where mahal = love; Ko = my
*maraming salamat* = thank you very much where maraming = many; salamat = thank you; thanks
*po *= (a word used to indicate politeness and respect. generally it's used for people who are older or have a higher stature, but it can also be used to anyone where politeness is necessary.)
*sa *= for
*kagandahang loob *= kindness (an idiom) kagandahan = beautiful, nice (the g in the end made the word into an adjective); loob = literally means inside
*na *= that
*ibinig*ay = given
*nyo* = a shortcut say of saying "niyo" = singular for you or "ninyo" = plural of you
*po *= see above
*sakin *= a shortcut way of saying "sa akin" sa = to; akin = me

Pretty much says "My love, thank you very much for all the kindess you've given me."


----------



## niernier

This word "kindness" didn't crossed my mind. I have been wondering how to translate the kagandahang loob in a way that would fit the English translation. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## zuk461

Thanks to you both for your reply...

Seems I have the heart of a wonderful lady and I'm going to be needing a lot more help, I'm need to post another straight after this.

Thanks again


----------

